# Costly Danish Oil Mistake



## NewbSlug (Jul 30, 2019)

One of my co-workers started a project using danish oil over paint as a faux finish. Now, I have taken on the project and because danish oil isn't meant to go over paint I'm having issues getting the oil to cure. In addition, the texture is kind of clumpy. What can I do to save this project? Preferably without sanding everything off.

Thanks!!
Here is a picture of the clumps:


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Preferably without sanding everything off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe rebuild? Too bad everyone doesn't have a sand flea, they work great on removing bad finishes from wood surfaces. How much surface do you have to clean off? Seeing that it was initially paint, Have you entertained a paint stripper? Finding one that doesn't have methylene chloride, which is the hard part. Many retailers have caved to the idiots in the press, EPA, and Bathtub restorers so it's harder to find and some of the new soy products cost so much it may be cheaper to buy the sand flea below.






I guess they call them Flatmasters now.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Try a solvent. Naphtha is a good grease-cutter. Also denatured alcohol will help remove the oil, but it will cut into the paint, assuming it's latex. Just don't rub all the way through the paint.

My first shot at it would be with naphtha.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I'm with Rich - test drive solvents. Only do small spots to see what happens. Try the Naptha, lacquer thinner, acetone, GoofOff and see if any touch it.

Even though over paint, it should harden, since it's, essentially, a thinned hardening oil finish (e.g., has resins added). If it didn't, all the better for removing it with a solvent.


----------

